# Finally got my pic of my....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

EAA Witness with Omega grips. And I love them.

Before









After



























I love the new look. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's amazing what a set of grips can do for a gun. It's like putting mags on your car. How does it shoot with the palm swell in the grips? Looking good Mr Sas Mayhem.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> It's amazing what a set of grips can do for a gun. It's like putting mags on your car. How does it shoot with the palm swell in the grips? Looking good Mr Sas Mayhem.


Thanks Baldy, for me it works with the swells. I got the "feel" when I held a CZ P-01 for the first time. All I can say was it was PERFECT. Period. So I got up with Sam (aka Omega) and asked if he cold replicate the same for my EAA and he did. Although the Witness is wider than the CZ, the feel was right.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

gives it a whole new custom look sas :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The pistol looks like it's worth 500.00 and then you add those grips and it looks like it's worth 1500.00. Nice job. Dam I wish money wasn't so dam tight for me now or I would be getting a set right away.

Hang that one over the Mantel SAS. It should be the focal point. I learn that word by watching my wifes TV shows.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. Guess I am the only guy who liked the original grips, though. Black grips match the slide color better...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it's good to here they fit you good. That's half the game for me the feel of the gun when I pick it up. Good luck with it.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice. Guess I am the only guy who liked the original grips, though. Black grips match the slide color better...


I agree. I don't really like wood grips at all, though. But, hey, it ain't my gun.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good man. I personally would have chosen a darker hue.


----------

